# My foster family - Molly and her kittens



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Thought I'd share these photos of a foster family I have here temporarily. Hope you like them! The babies were born on my birthday (18th May) so they're very spesh indeed. 









Molly









Molly's female kitten (nicknamed "Minnie").









Molly's male kitten, "Verbal".


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Molly Binks :001_wub:


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

The picture of Molly doesn't show her tortoiseshell-ness lol. I will get some better ones xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww,:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are a couple of better pics of Molly Binks:









This one shows one of her ginger streaks









I can't seem to get a picture of her enormous eyes and petite face to show you how unusually pretty she is. She has a face almost like a tabby version of a burmese or singapura, those gigantic eyes and small frame - like a manga character lol. :001_wub:


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

So gorgeous!!


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

She is, with a beautiful temperament to match.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: hope they get lovely happy ever after homes


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm happy to say they all have homes lined up if everything works out. :thumbup:


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

*whistles* :ihih:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

very sweet. And very pretty babes and mum.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you very much! More pics:









Little "mini-Molly", the female kitten.









And again, getting tired.









And again, getting comfy.









Zzzzzzz.









Verbal the male kitten - quite a bit fluffier than his sister.









Molly.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

OK might as well go for complete photo overkill and see if anyone likes them. :thumbup:

The babies started playing and are now just about fully upright. They are four weeks old tomorrow, although the male kitten is humungous for that age!









Mini-Molly the female kitten learns to play...









Chomping the punk mouse...









And onto the next toy, she really loves to play!









Then she sits still with the face of an angel lol.









Verbal on the other hand likes to wander off now.









Or to climb lol.









He looks like a "proper" cat now!

Verbal is much fluffier than his sister, I wonder if he's going to be longhaired.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh I do love this family so much. Great piccies Kathy :thumbup:


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Lisa - I was beginning to wonder if the kittens were only cute to me lol.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Well you know they have another fan here. Give me a shout when they're available for more cuddles! xx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwwwww they are addorable!


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Please can I has more pics? I know I'm only over the road, but I need a Molly fix, and I'm in my jammies LOL.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous....................:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks very much! Lisa I promise I will get more photos later for you xxx


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Latest pics









Mini-Molly. Her home fell through when the person enquiring decided they didn't want to pay an adoption fee or sign a neutering contract. Lovely. So she is still unreserved, which is a disappointment as she is probably one of the most amazing kittens I have ever met - she is bold, playful and athletic, and has the looks to boot!









Fat lump Verbal lol - he is reserved.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmmm sorry to have bored people with plain old tabby moggie kittens lol.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

They are beautiful kitties and look very happy and like they are loving life


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

They are all so beautiful.

Minnie looks like my Minny when she was a kitten.

They have beautiful markings.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you both! I am biased but I love that photo of them all in bed together, little Sol looks like the cat who got the cream (or the best part of the bed!).


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they are all so gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful, lovely pictures.xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

My gosh, the male is massive! :laugh:

Lovely piccies :001_tt1: x


----------



## sunzstan (Sep 14, 2009)

aww they are so gorgeous, thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

cute kitties!!x


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks very much! I'd better find a home for Minnie soon, it's terrible I haven't managed to home a single kitten this time. I don't think I'll foster again after the ones that are arriving on Friday.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I don't think I'll foster again after the ones that are arriving on Friday.


How come??


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't get enough interest in homing them. It's been the same with small animal rescue - I have a house full of hamsters that noone else wants. Unfortunately I don't own my own home so how much I can help is limited to how homable they are. If I can't even home 1 gorgeous well-raised and healthy kitten it's pretty obvious that it isn't going to work.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!

Kathy M I'm sending loads of good luck homing vibes your way xxx


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks ever so much! We need them at the minute - too many cats, too few homes! xxx


----------

